# Split up a circuit.



## yulookin2 (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got a kitchen circuit that is overloaded and I want to split it up. I called a electrican who gave me a rough bid of 300-500 to run two new circuits and clean up some junction boxes in the attic. That didn't sound too bad to me, so I had him come back to give me a more firm bid, but he has yet to call me back with a price like he said. Anyways I was wondering if this might be something I could do. The way I see it I would have to run my new dedicated lines to the two fixtures(a microwave and dishwasher) replace the current boxes with a remodel box and tie the original wires together in the box to continue the circuit and wire the fixtures up like normal. At the panel once the wire is run just use the proper breaker etc. I've run circuits before but I've never split one up that was already there. Anyway the job doesn't seem too tough to me, am I missing anything? 

Thanks,

Darius


----------



## yulookin2 (Apr 27, 2011)

bump. 49 views and no replies ouch.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2011)

Sometimes no replies means your good to go. 
I leave the electric to the electricians.
Sounds like your ready to go, make sure your wire sizes and breakers are good for what you need to supply, and get a permit....done.


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 7, 2011)

If you really mean "dedicated" then you should be running from the receptacle back to the box without any other devices online.  Modern kitchens have dedicated kitchen circuits for each major appliance, including the microwave.  If you have room in your main, I would split off the existing countertop receptacles from all other receptacles and use a 20A breaker.  Next, I would run dedicated lines for as many major appliances as possible at 20A by pulling new wire (12-2NB) through existing boxes.  Count on drywall damage in walls and possible ceiling and repainting.  I just finished a home theatre remodel and ceiling fan installation  --  lots of drywall dust, retexture and painting.  Good luck.


----------

